# So...I thought there was supposed to be a slope? I jumped off a cliff!



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I couldn't get it all into one picture so its split into two, followed by close ups (sorry bout the upside downs)


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

I have no idea what I ordered, oh wait, here it is..

La Aurora Puro Vintage 2003 Salamone - 8 cigars	
5 Vegas Miami Knuckle (12) 
Gurkha Total Carnage Sampler - 12 Cigars 
Alec Bradley Harvest Selection '97 Corona	
Angelenos 2009 by God of Fire Robusto 
Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) 
Partagas Cifuentes Enero (toro) - 10 Cigars 
Man O' War Puro Authentico Corona - Box of 10 
5 Vegas Cask-Strength Toro - Box of 20 
Blue Label B2 Torpedo - Cuban Wheel of 30 
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Robusto - 5-Pack 
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill Maduro - 20 Cigars 
The Tuscany Cherry Finish Humidor - 100 Capacity	
Digital Hygrometer	
Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Double Corona	
Alec Bradley American Classic Blend Toro 
Slow-Aged 826 Robusto Maduro 
Perdomo Habano Presidente Maduro 
Camacho Coyolar Puro Titan 
Oliva Serie 'O' Maduro Robusto 
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro Selecto - 5 Cigars 
Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Rothschilde (tubos) - 5 Cigars	
Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Aniversario Perfecto 
Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'E' (20)	
5 Vegas 'A' Big Guns Super-Sampler - 10 Cigars 
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 '50 Years' Robusto - 10 Cigars	
Graycliff Turbo - 10 Cigars 
5 Vegas Limitada 2011 Belicoso - 
Nub Dub 460 - 10 Cigars 
Camacho Corojo Toro 
Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso (15)
Legends Series 4-Finger Porcelain Ashtray

The savings came to (compared CBID to CI prices) $921.12 saved before shipping. Then include the weekly shipper savings, and I saved roughly $100 in shipping if each was sent individually, grand total of $1221.12 saved in this order alone!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy crap man! :shock: Is that all from one order?


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Holy crap man! :shock: Is that all from one order?


Just came in


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

slope, cliff whats the diffrence. But um brother its looks like you jumped into the Mariana Trench.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

tmmedic20 said:


> slope, cliff whats the diffrence. But um brother its looks like you jumped into the Mariana Trench.


I told ya before it as a "tad bit much" . now somebody please block me from cbid


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

If I had that many sticks mailed to my house at one time my girlfriend would greet me at the front door with the 9mm. :lol:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that is a haul! Where you putting them?


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

4 humidors, the 100ct you see will be a gift for somebody.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is a mighty fine start sir...but wait until you hit the super premium slope...Puff forced me down it for sure. Tatuaje, Liga Privada, Viaje, Fuente/OpusX, Illusione...and then, then comes the forbidden ISOM's...whatever you spent on that, just triple it (and add a grand) once you find super premiums.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jay, Oh Jay, LMAO - did you yell "geronimo" when you jumped - ROTFLMAO


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Well that is one way to get into something.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Jay, Oh Jay, LMAO - did you yell "geronimo" when you jumped - ROTFLMAO


it was more like BANKRUPTCY!!!!!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

What, no lighter? :dunno: 
Nice haul!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not alone anymore! That's the way to do it!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I was going to say, shit you pulled a page from Daniel's book.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> What, no lighter? :dunno:
> Nice haul!


Shoot, I knew I was missing something


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Amazing haul. :tu


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Amazing haul. :tu


At the rate of 1 cigar a week, these should last me about 10 years! but we all know that's not gonna happen lmao


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

enjoy those smokes holy cow


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

You did a great job killin' it on cbid!


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

With all the money you saved, you couldn't afford to NOT buy them!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I wish I had the funds to fall down THAT slope!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Dayum! Cliff dive mutch? lol Nice haul, man!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice way to fall of the Cliff, I guess if you have it might as well enjoy it. 

James


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice shipment some good smokes Merry X-Mas


----------

